# How to boot from ZFS after import to other system?



## Ben (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi,

I am still fighting with ZFS 

I had successfully installed FreeBSD 8.0 AMD64 on a ZFS-only system. Then I imported the ZPOOL into my old system to easily copy the old data to the new drives.

Now I wanted to boot from the ZPOOL again but at boot it said "No ZFS pool found. Can't boot."

I read somewhere that I should not export the system after I copied the zpool.cache file. But how can I boot from ZFS now again? Is there a way to fix it or do I have to reinstall everything again?

Thanks for your help!!

EDIT: Solved. I just unplugged the other harddrives, then it worked. Seems something was wrong with the BIOS settings.


----------

